# Acer, Orlimar??



## wrennels (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello, I'm looking into getting the Acer XP905 Composite with the UL graphite shaft(extra stiff) and Orlimar graphite 3 + 5 fairway woods. I was wondering if anyone has any experiance or information on these clubs. I am most concerned about the driver. The Acer is supposed to be comparible to the Callaway Fusion Driver. At only $120.00 new it seems like a great price and I can see how Callaway/Nike can overcharge for there clubs just b/c it has Callaway/Nike on the club. To me it seems like buying a honda over a harley. The honda will do everything the harley will do and more for 1/2 the price b/c you pay for the Harley name. Just wondering if this is the same with replica clubs. Thanx.


----------

